# Stalingrad/Fall of Berlin 1945



## dutchie (30 Sep 2004)

I am currently reading Anthony Beevor's 'Stalingrad', and am really enjoying it. I have also read his book 'Fall of Berlin 1945', and thought it was also very well written. 

I am particularly enjoying (in Stalingrad) the detail of the battle, with a nice mix of 'Big Picture' stuff (eg, the general plan of the Sixth Army), as well as individual stories (eg, the Russian troop who was holding a molotov cocktail when it was shot, setting him on fire, so he ran at the nearest tank with another cocktail, smashing it on the engine compartment, then died). As well, I like the fact that he spends about equal time on both sides of the battle. The Russian 'system' (if you can call it that) was truly barbaric, and Mr. Beevor really does a nice job of integrating these spectacular stories into the fabric of the battle. 

I enjoyed "the Fall of Berlin' just as much, and highly recommend either to anyone interested in the Eastern Front.

Has anyone else read these? What did you think of them?


----------



## QORvanweert (30 Sep 2004)

I have managed to read bits and pieces of Stalingrad, however when I went to take it out of the library they discovered my small history of book incriminations  : and declined. the parts I read were great. I do believe that Indigo is selling it for about  $40 dollars...


----------



## Genetk44 (30 Sep 2004)

I've read both books and enjoyed them as well. Another Stalingrad book title that I recall enjoying was "War of the Rats."


----------

